# Forum hier steuerpflichtig?



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2004)

Ist das Forum hier geschäftlich anzusehen?:

Zahlungsdetails Sichere Transaktion   

Zur Kaufabwicklung verwendet [email protected] den sicheren Online-Zahlungsservice PayPal. Um fortzufahren, machen Sie bitte die erforderlichen Angaben. Weitere Informationen über PayPal  


Zahlungsempfänger: 
[email protected] 
Zahlung für:  
 Spende für computerbetrug.de   

Währung: 
 Euro   
Betrag:  

Spende an einen NICHTVerein?
Steuerpflichtig?


----------



## Heiko (6 Juni 2004)

Ob geschäftlich oder nicht, die Einnahmen werden hier als solche versteuert. Ganz offiziell. Wurde schon die ganzen letzten Jahre so gehandhabt. An der Gewerblichkeit fehlts schon allein an der Gewinnerzielung und -sabsicht (vgl. Gewerbedefinition). Insgesamt konnte ich in den letzten Jahren ca. einen bis eineinhalb Monate der Kosten durch Spenden zahlen.
Steuerlich absetzbar ist die Spende für den Spender nicht, da wir kein gemeinnützig anerkannter Verein sind. Daraus haben wir aber auch nie einen Hehl gemacht.

Grundsätzlich frage ich mich aber schon, was Dich das angeht...


----------



## dotshead (6 Juni 2004)

@heiko

Was spricht eigentlich gegen die Gründung eines Vereins?


----------



## Heiko (6 Juni 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Was spricht eigentlich gegen die Gründung eines Vereins?


Etliches.


----------

